
A Visual Guide To The-Financial Crisis And The Bailout - Anon84
http://blog.mint.com/blog/finance-core/a-visual-guide-to-the-financial-crisis/http://blog.mint.com/blog/finance-core/a-visual-guide-to-the-financial-crisis/
======
charuhas
Best piece of information architecture I've ever seen.

